# Review: ETS 125 EQ Random Orbital Finish Sander



## waho6o9

http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com/article.asp?ai=209

Now's the time to get in on the recon sale.

Great review and it's one of the best finish sanders on the market
no doubt.


----------



## cabmaker

You will enjoy the ets 125 paired up with their extracteor it is nice. You will also like their jigsaw I only use the Bosch for coarse work now!
Jb


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Congratulations! You've just taken the first step to what can become an addiction. I started with this same ROS several years ago and have succumbed to being a green/black tool aficionado. If I might, I'd strongly suggest you check out their dust extractors. And, yes the sand paper is not inexpensive, but it lasts and does a great job. Best wishes and enjoy.


----------



## Woodwrecker

Good review.
I do a lot of sanding, and may need to look into one of these when it's time to replace my current sander.
Thank you.


----------



## michelletwo

i have one too, and it is all this review says.


----------



## DanYo

Good review and I also enjoyed the link to the shop vac.


----------



## mprzybylski

I have the 150/3 version which has a 6" pad and I also bought the hard pad (it comes with the soft if I'm not mistaken). I too have a CT36 and you can sand without a respirator the dust collection is that good. I love this sander.


----------



## JohnChung

How is this compared to Bosch ROS? Any opinions?


----------



## JohnChung

How is this compared to Bosch ROS? Any opinions?


----------



## toddc

JohnChung - I own the Bosch 6" sander (I have 2 of them) and I have a few hundred hours on the Festool doing work for Andy Chidwick building dining chairs (professionally, not as a student.)










Both are great machines. For flatwork or casework, I would put the Bosch up against the Festool any day of the week. But when it comes to sculpted work, Festool is the only good answer.

The sanding pattern is a bit different on the Festool than most other R.O. sanders. It seems to be more rotational and so it handles a bit different but it does an amazing job.

I think the Festool sander's design is a bit more ergonomic when it comes to doing sculptural work than the Bosch design.

The Bosch R.O. sander is more conventional in it's pattern but they seemed to have pinned it down pretty good because their machine has the right amount of aggressiveness and finesse combined. It leaves a perfect finish and I rarely ever sand past 180 grit.

I like the fact that with both the Festool and Bosch I can choose to use a hard or soft sanding pad. I prefer the hard sanding pad to keep edges crisp on flat work or case work projects, and the soft pad works better if curves are involved.

I think the quality of both machines is fitting for the professional. My Bosch sanders have a million miles on them after years of use as a professional. The only thing I have had to do is replace worn sanding pads, cords, and motor brushes.

Both have great dust collection when hooked up to a shop vac and I think that is the only way to go. The dust canisters on any R.O. sander fill quickly and then the dust becomes an issue.

I hope this information helps in deciding between the two.


----------



## pashley

JohnChung - the Bosch was pretty good, even the dust collection, but left swirl marks, and died after 2 years.


----------



## toddc

After the pinch on the front-end, I never regretted spending money on any of my Festool machines.

I have a track saw, the Domino, and a planer by Festool. All fine machines.

Sorry your sander died after 2 years, I have been using mine for 15 yrs. My Bosch tools have held up to the pro contractor and custom wood shop standards and have never let me down. However, I don't believe any company makes the best of everything.

Milwaukee tools have not been good to me. I will not buy any more of them.


----------



## SteveMI

I have a Bosch ROS and it has been great for everything the past several years with the exception of veneer parquetry. Like most all ROS the Bosch and 150 have some weight associated with them. They didn't seem to run as flat, maybe due to the offset handle weight. More than a few projects became non-commercial after a slight tip (maybe operator error) with the Bosch that created a divot type mark.

So, couple months ago I borrowed a friends 125 and a Rotex and it opened a whole new potential. First the 1250 weight is seriously less which gives you more control on veneer. No lost work since using it. The Festool Garnat paper gives great results on veneer. Only took a couple days of use to go buy a 125.

This is a "finishing" sander so the power isn't the same as most all other ROS I have tried. The sales person sold me a wool buffing H&L pad for it and the 125 will not spin it with any kind of wax. Pad works fantastic on the Bosch. The ETS 125 is not a Rotex model and only has random orbital, no eccentric motion option.

Full disclosure: this is only Festool I own.

Steve.


----------



## toddc

Steve - Oh good point, I used the Rotex model. I actually have not used this one. Crap I need to pay closer attention.

I have sanded a lot of different types of veneer with my 6" Bosch and have had no problems.


----------



## toddc

Festool does sell itself. I also have the Kapex. I thought it was just an over-priced luxury miter saw until I used one extensively on a job site that someone else owned.

After using it day in and day out, I came to appreciate it's accuracy, speed of settings, and that unbelievable dust collection.

All of a sudden, $1400 for a miter saw was justifiable as a business.

I think the Festool sanders are the same.


----------



## JohnChung

@Todd: Thanks for the feedback. I will keep with Bosch for now. I will consider Festools when the right job comes.


----------



## UpstateNYdude

Pashley - I can tell you the Festool Carvex PS 420 EBQ Jigsaw is probably the best jigsaw I've ever used blade changes are quick and easy and it chatters far less than any other jigsaw I've ever used and with the right blade leaves amazing results and clean cuts, with the vac hooked up your sight lines stay nice and clear and I couldn't ask for a better jigsaw.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com/article.asp?ai=209

Many new items on the recon list today.

Awesome.


----------



## pashley

UpstateNYdude - yes, I've heard their jigsaw cuts through thick stock with very little - if any - bending of the blade, not to mention no tear out !


----------



## stefang

The Festool is probably better and more ergonomic but I have a DeWalt jigsaw (The type with just a knob and no handle) that really cuts accurately and with no blade bending. Prior to this jigsaw I had only DIY quality, so I was really impressed with the difference.


----------



## AgentTwitch

I have a Bosch ROS and Festool ETS 125 and 150/5. I think Festool sanders (and abrasives) are worth every penny. I do not have any hand fatigue after using a Festool after long sanding sessions. The dust collection is superior. The abrasives last a long time and are not much more money than bargain brands (but outperform and out last them).

Great review and comments all around.


----------

